

Show HN: iOS Development Nuggets weekly email newsletter - hboon

I have been writing iOS apps for a few years and wanted to get into the habit of writing regularly. So I started writing a weekly newsletter about iOS app development. There are several programming-related newsletters that curate links and annotate each with a short comment. They are really useful for keeping tracking of new stuff. There are also several newsletters that deliver quality in-depth content.<p>iOS Development Nuggets doesn&#x27;t complete with them. What you get is a short tip every week, usually code related that you can read in a few minutes and hopefully, pick up something useful. Occasionally, I throw in a few links to open source code or apps&#x2F;services that I find useful. Depth-wise, I&#x27;d say this is mostly for developers with beginner-medium level knowledge of iOS app development.<p>I have never actively promoted this since I never knew when I would give up, but after writing weekly for 2.5 years, I think it&#x27;s time :) Also dusted off the old Twitter account I set up a long while back: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;iosdevnuggets.<p>URL goes to email archives and sign up form. Let me know your thoughts and any suggestion to improve. Thanks!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hboon.com&#x2F;iosdevnuggets&#x2F;
======
hboon
Clickable: [http://hboon.com/iosdevnuggets/](http://hboon.com/iosdevnuggets/)

